# Pricing of a great sword



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

I was wondering what is the normal pricing for a hand made Katana sword and does anybody knows who would make one for my specific size and stengths.
Terry


----------



## Charles Mahan (May 26, 2006)

What do you plan on using it for?  It's an important question and affects the answer to your question.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 26, 2006)

A traditionally made katana, done by a recognized master craftsman in Japan, could run you $50,000 or more.  You want a hilt and a scabbard with that blade?  another $15,000 to $20,000.

OK, thats the super high-end.  try Angus Trim for economical, but fully functional swords, including Katanas.  I have one of his European blades, so I can't speak for his katanas, but I have heard good things about them.  They are not made in the traditional way, meaning forged and folded (pattern welded), but rather are done thru "stock removal", meaning they take a bar of good quality steel, cut it to shape, and grind it into a blade.  they do a good job with the hardening and tempering.  

I think the website is ATRIMASA.com.  I think their prices are about $1500 to $2000, but probably doesn't include a scabbard.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 26, 2006)

Swordlady has a thread where she reviews an Angus Trim katana.  You might want to check that one out: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33697


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Swordlady has a thread where she reviews an Angus Trim katana.  You might want to check that one out: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33697


Good idea. (psst. show him your work) But not 'til after he answers Charles' question. :wink2:


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> What do you plan on using it for? It's an important question and affects the answer to your question.


 
I would like to have it on display in my home.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Hi Terry, if you want a nice-looking *functional* display katana, I would recommend a low to mid-end production kat - something along the lines of Paul Chen/Hanwei (Shinto, Bushido, Wind and Thunder, etc), Last Legend, Cheness (a relatively new player in the production kat market).  Last Legend kats have several more options compared to many other production models; you can choose blade and tsuka length (in certain models), ito color, etc.

There's also Cold Steel, but personally, I don't care for their katana that much.  The blade and tsuba are a bit too heavy, and I don't like their fittings that much either.

Here are some sites to peruse the following models:

Paul Chen/Hanwei:  http://www.casiberia.com/cas/productsearch.asp?sub=yes&cat=Swords and Daggers&subcat=Japanese (NOTE: I would NOT buy directly from CAS Iberia; there are several other sites that sell Hanwei katana for MUCH cheaper)

These are a couple other sites that sell Hanwei swords for MUCH cheaper than retail (this isn't an exhaustive list by any stretch!): 

http://www.knivesrus.com/

http://www.bladematrix.tv/

http://www.mantisswords.com/

Cold Steel: http://www.coldsteel.com/swords.html (again, there are other places that sell Cold Steel swords cheaper than retail)

Cheness: http://www.chenessinc.com/

Last Legend: http://whiteheronblades.com/index.html (I don't own a LL kat, but I have spoken to Keven Cecil on the phone.  Very nice guy.)

I hope these links help.


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Swordlady but I really would like a high grade for my collection, even though I will probaly never use it. My son one day might.
Terry


----------



## Charles Mahan (May 26, 2006)

Well... I train at one of only a handful of dojos in the DFW area.  Based in part on that, I'd recommend a quality Iaito.  It's the type of sword you would start out with in our dojo up here in Denton, the ZNIR Iaido group in Addison, and I suspect would be allowable in most of the other sword dojos in DFW.  Best of all for your purposes they are easy to maintain and are highly customizable without the absurd cost of quality custom steel.  

Check out http://www.swordstore.com and look through the options available for the 4004 model.  Silver fitings, shark skin wraps on the saya, fantastic laquers, and some really beautiful habaki.   Part of the reason the fittings are so nice is that, with the exception of some of the tsuba I think, they are being made in Japan by some of the same craftsmen that make the fittings for the far more expensive Japanese crafted swords.

A word of caution, iaito are training weapons.  You shouldn't take it out in the backyard and try to trim a tree with it.  It will likely break.  They stand up beautifully to literally decades of solo practice but they are not meant for any kind of contact.


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Charles I'll look over the website, I do appreciate all the help so far.
Terry
PS see Gemini I ask and he answered now we don't have to keep it a secret anumore.


----------



## Gemini (May 26, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> PS see Gemini I ask and he answered now we don't have to keep it a secret anumore.


Excellent. Okay. Now that the cat's out of the bag, go to Flying Crane's picture gallery and tell me what you think of HIS work. I'm jealous!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 28, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Excellent. Okay. Now that the cat's out of the bag, go to Flying Crane's picture gallery and tell me what you think of HIS work. I'm jealous!


 
I appreciate the plug, G.  Thanks, man!


----------

